# Aches and pains associated with thyroid issues



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, so here I am again, posting about my thyroid issues. Everyone on here is so helpful and kind so I'm hoping I can get some help on this. To recap, I'm hypo patient, had half of my thyroid removed 2/10 (nodules/non-cancerous), just started Levoxyl (25 mcg) on 4/01 because my Free T4 was low.

Here's my issue: My body hurts. I ache all over, especially in my hips/lower back area. I try to walk every day for exercise, but the next day I feel like a truck has run over me. I took my daughter shopping on Sunday looking for prom dresses and on Monday I felt like I'd run a marathon. Does anyone else experience this as part of their ongoing thyroid issues.

Thanks for everyone's replies. I take everything each of you posts to heart. Hopefully, one day, I won't need to post so frequently with my medical complaints. Until then, I appreciate all the time you give answering my questions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Ok, so here I am again, posting about my thyroid issues. Everyone on here is so helpful and kind so I'm hoping I can get some help on this. To recap, I'm hypo patient, had half of my thyroid removed 2/10 (nodules/non-cancerous), just started Levoxyl (25 mcg) on 4/01 because my Free T4 was low.
> 
> Here's my issue: My body hurts. I ache all over, especially in my hips/lower back area. I try to walk every day for exercise, but the next day I feel like a truck has run over me. I took my daughter shopping on Sunday looking for prom dresses and on Monday I felt like I'd run a marathon. Does anyone else experience this as part of their ongoing thyroid issues.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's replies. I take everything each of you posts to heart. Hopefully, one day, I won't need to post so frequently with my medical complaints. Until then, I appreciate all the time you give answering my questions.


We love frequent posters but hopefully in the future you will be here administering to others.

Yes; especially when starting out on the titration process with your Levoxyl. Hopefully you have been instructed to come in every 8 weeks to get labs and further titration as needed?

When doing this, sometimes it takes you to unpleasant places. This is how you know the dose is not "yet" right for you.

I am going through this now because my Armour was taken off the market and now it's back but not exactly the same. So, we have to re-titrate. I am in horrible pain. I do have Lupus and the pain is no doubt from that but when my thyroxine meds are right, I feel fanstastical all the time.

Hang tough and do know that we are here for you!


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> We love frequent posters but hopefully in the future you will be here administering to others.
> 
> Yes; especially when starting out on the titration process with your Levoxyl. Hopefully you have been instructed to come in every 8 weeks to get labs and further titration as needed?
> 
> ...


Andros: Thanks for the reply. It is very comforting to be able to "talk" to people going through the same issues I am, knowing that there is, hopefully, a possitive ending somewhere in the near future.

I am so sorry you are having to go through this whole tritration process again. I can't even imagine your discomfort having Lupus and thyroid issues - I really hope the meds kick in soon so you can feel fantastic once again.

I do have a blood work order for TSH and FreeT4 tests to be run - should be having it done the 1st of May. I did notice that my endo didn't include a FreeT3 test so I plan on adding that to this order. She didn't have that test run the first time either, just the regular T3.

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are going through this.

When is the last time you got your Vitamin D, B, Iron and so on tested? You may want to consider them as well.

I do hope your upcoming appt goes well.

Mari


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Mariposa said:


> Sorry to hear you are going through this.
> 
> When is the last time you got your Vitamin D, B, Iron and so on tested? You may want to consider them as well.
> 
> ...


Mariposa:

I had my D tested recently and, according to my endo, it was low. I now take a D supplement. I don't know about B and iron. I'll have them checked as well.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes...I felt like I had chronic fatigue at times I wanted to cry...it does feel like you've run a marathon , got run over by a truck at least a few times  Its so frustrating but as one person told me a few months ago our bodies also have to heal from being damaged by not functioning properly too...so it does take time.  It does get better, this too shall pass. Lots of hugs and take extra care of you.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Yes...I felt like I had chronic fatigue at times I wanted to cry...it does feel like you've run a marathon , got run over by a truck at least a few times  Its so frustrating but as one person told me a few months ago our bodies also have to heal from being damaged by not functioning properly too...so it does take time.  It does get better, this too shall pass. Lots of hugs and take extra care of you.


Thanks, Daisy!! I know it will all work itself out, but it's so darn frustrating. I need to be patient.......

Hugs back at ya!!:hugs:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I totally understand where you are coming from!! It's hard to be patient when you are hurting. Even when you know there is an end in sight, it's still hard. Everyone here has given you great advice, and I really don't have anything to add! I will be thinking about you and I hope you get to feeling better really soon!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

arizonamom,
BEFORE I started Synthroid a few months ago, I felt like an achey old lady! I hurt in my back (upper & lower) and shoulders, knees, I thought I needed a new mattress. And when I would do any kind of activity-like just regular running around with friends shopping or going to the park with kids, it would take a day or two to "recoup". I just turned 30 and this was freaking me out! I am so happy to say that I no longer have these pains. I have been "titrating" (on 75mcg) currently. I hope all your aches and pains go away very very soon as you titrate also  I feel GREAT! Let us know, so we can celebrate with you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Andros: Thanks for the reply. It is very comforting to be able to "talk" to people going through the same issues I am, knowing that there is, hopefully, a possitive ending somewhere in the near future.
> 
> I am so sorry you are having to go through this whole tritration process again. I can't even imagine your discomfort having Lupus and thyroid issues - I really hope the meds kick in soon so you can feel fantastic once again.
> 
> ...


And thank you so much for caring about me!! That was refreshing! 2nd.time today, actually. I feel uplifted!!

Yes; by all means insist on the FREES if for no other reason than you have them for a "baseline" to track improvements or not!

Will be most anxious to see your results and ranges when you get your hands on them.

Consider yourself "validated!" That's what we do best here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Mariposa:
> 
> I had my D tested recently and, according to my endo, it was low. I now take a D supplement. I don't know about B and iron. I'll have them checked as well.


You need to ask for copies of ALL your lab work to see for yourself where you are and keep track of them as well as symptoms and doses.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

yep.. i felt great yesterday..went shopping for a few hours for once!!! Today though I felt like a truck rolled over me a few times. Ack! Nice n easy I suppose...goes the voyage


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh, I'm so sorry! That has got to be frustrating! *sigh* Hopefully you will begin to feel better soon!!


----------

